# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  JDSoft ArtForm 4.0 64bit update 10/10/2017

## katerman

Sau khi cài đặt,để kích hoạt online , các bác làm theo hình bên dưới, pass: 7777777

Link:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rU...WVhZoGIauMPShG
https://drive.google.com/open?id=11y...d__reUYw7h4WOT

----------

anhcos, Dainamcnc, tranphong248

----------


## thaodaitu

Giờ là bản 3.5 rồi

----------


## suu_tam

Đăng nhập kia là đăng nhập ONLINE, nếu không có mạng sẽ không đăng nhập được.
Lấy mã để đăng nhập Offline bằng cách dùng tải khoản kia đăng nhập diễn đàn BBS để lấy mã số.
Dùng IE truy cập vào http://bbs.jingdiaosoft.com và dùng tài khoản bên trên katerman pass 7777777 để đăng nhập vào diễn đàn BBS đó, lấy mã số ký hoạt OFFILNE.

Xem video minh họa:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QQN...qeAC5&index=23

----------

khangscc

----------

